# What Is It? Game 5



## MA-Caver (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok this one is going to be tough (I hope)... have to show the first two because I'll be out of town for two days... (awww) so work it all out folks... see who guesses the whatsits in the pic ...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 7, 2008)

rice fields


----------



## crushing (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm getting a headache trying to get the 3-D picture to pop up. When it did, it looked kind of like a rocking horse, but in the shape of some sort of flying turtle-like creature.

Either that or a bunch of matchbox cars.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2008)

I am curious as to what Xue thinks this one is but I think I might have an idea.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 7, 2008)

Tires


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 7, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I am curious as to what Xue thinks this one is but I think I might have an idea.


Probably will say an extreme close up of Mothra's eyes!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Probably will say an extreme close up of Mothra's eyes!



Oh I think that may be close, maybe!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks very much like a bucket of maggots in the second shot but the first one seems to suggest a large area ... ?


----------



## zDom (Aug 8, 2008)

A really big cat box?


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 8, 2008)

Atomic particles, ftw.

Post the third image if you want, but ultimately you know I'm right.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 8, 2008)

toilet paper roll cores?


----------



## teekin (Aug 8, 2008)

Gamera is a rocket powered Turtle? What kind of ****ed up super hero is that? Geez Mothra could have kicked Gamera's ***. 
 Back on topic. Looks like a recycling plant yard full of scrap tire casings.
Lori-vampfeed-


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Probably will say an extreme close up of Mothra's eyes!


 
Well I was actually thinking Mothra at first...ok not first... I did first think Gamera but it just couldn't be Gamera (it was last time) so I then thought ok must be a close up of Mothra's eye... but then if it was caver would not have said it... and then I thought..... you know he might just be trying to throw me off and it IS Mothra but then it hit me....RODAN...... so I am going to say it is Monster Zero. 

OK I also thought "Like sand through the hour glass, so are the days of our Lives" but I did not think it was actually a close up of a soap opera...that would be silly


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2008)

No doubt about it yep it is definitely monster zero two or also known as RODAN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MA-Caver you sure are getting tricky with this stuff!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2008)

Monster Zero (AKA Ghidorah)... I thought Rodan until I realized he is just to smooth






Yup he sure is getting trickier and now he is trying to throw us off with reverse psychology


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow MA-Caver is getting good.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 8, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I was actually thinking Mothra at first...ok not first... I did first think Gamera but it just couldn't be Gamera (it was last time) so I then thought ok must be a close up of Mothra's eye... but then if it was caver would not have said it... and then I thought..... you know he might just be trying to throw me off and it IS Mothra but then it hit me....RODAN...... so I am going to say it is Monster Zero.
> 
> OK I also thought "Like sand through the hour glass, so are the days of our Lives" but I did not think it was actually a close up of a soap opera...that would be silly



:lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:


I thought it looked like maggots too...or dry beans. But I know that's not quite it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2008)

:lfao: Go out of town and come back and just be laughing my **** off here. Whoo... okay... this was tricky and I wished that I could've put up a bigger pic but... be amazed... 

It's...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2008)

CELL PHONES :xtrmshock well that's not Monster Zero (AKA Ghidorah) at all!!!!

ummm caver :idunno:  I don't know how to tell you this but I think you made a mistake here because I am certain that the original was Monster Zero (AKA Ghidorah) :uhyeah:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> :xtrmshock well that's not Monster Zero (AKA Ghidorah) at all!!!!
> 
> ummm caver :idunno:  I don't know how to tell you this but I think you made a mistake here because I am certain that the original was Monster Zero (AKA Ghidorah)



Yes I think Caver slipped in a different photo.  Very perplexing! :erg:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2008)

You know you look at a Jackson Pollock painting and you see what you want to see... same thing here... :uhyeah:


----------



## zDom (Aug 13, 2008)

I stand by my answer. 

Maybe giant space cats use cell phones for kitty litter  ever think of THAT? Huh? Well didja??


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2008)

zDom said:


> I stand by my answer.
> 
> Maybe giant space cats use cell phones for kitty litter  ever think of THAT? Huh? Well didja??


Actually.... no I haven't. Thanks for the thought.


----------

